# Want To Change Airport IP Address



## jkc313 (Sep 25, 2010)

I stupidly let someone use my mac mini a few weeks ago. I rarely use it having bought Macbooks the past few years and don't care to walk 2 flights of stairs to the basement. I had little security on it. I happened to be in the basement so booted it up and wanted to clean up the desktop but when I went to drag a jpeg to trash got an error message that said I didn't have permission to view some items in trash. Went to security, I was still the only administrator but since master password wasn't ver created, I created one. Still couldn't drag the jpeg or anything else in trash so I opened trash. It was filled with folders with my now ex-friend's name on most of them. I couldn't open any and turned the mini off and tried to find out what possible damage could have been done. Probably will hook back up and enable root user. But friends who know more than I have suggested changing the Airport IP address. Can this be done? Should I get comcast to assign a different IP address for the modem? Should I contact Apple? Or, does each computer have it's own IP address and could I change those? Thanks.


----------

